# New hoyt turbohawk



## PA3-DArcher4

Well I guess I'll start....I, personally, don't like the way it looks.


----------



## whitetailboy

i love the bow, that is why it is on order.


----------



## centershot

First bow in a long time that has me thinking about opening my wallet. I just can not justify an $800+ bow. Now at $500 after rebate this is looking like a lot of bang for the buck. Shortish axle to axle, light weight, fast, and Hoyt quality and warranty. The black riser and camo limb model is very cool looking. Might just be time to retire the '03 Ultratec.


----------



## N7709K

It is a nice bow, but for $100 more I can get a used AM.


----------



## NMYoungGun

Im going to the proshop next weekend to order one in apg/blackout. SHould be suhweet!!


----------



## hoytarchery7

the shop that i got my alphamax at last friday just got the turbo hawks in that day and the turbo hawk has the same limbs and cams as the alphamax. but the guy said its so much cheaper because for every alphamax riser they make (machined aluminum) they can make 10 turbo hawk risers (cast aluminum or magnesium) i shot both bow and the turbo hawk was a little bit slow, a little heavier, and it didnt pull back or shoot as smooth as the alphamax. my alphamax at 70# feels lighter than pulling back 60# on my 38 ultra and the turbo hawk did not do this. i was thinking about the turbo hawk over the Am but the more i thought i went there to get an alphamax and it was only $230 more really not that much when you look at the price. thats what made the difference, so i would go with an alpha-max. oh and the riser on the turbo hawk is the same as the turbo hawk. the price where i got the Am was $550 but there was a $50 rebate for it.


----------



## wango tango

I shot one tonight after packing up a fresh outta the box rytera alien-x w nasty cam lean, and shot it at the recommendation of my bow pro.

its a smooth shooting bow with a good draw cycle and walls. the one i shot was supposedly 70 lbs 29.5...it shot 292 with my 374 grain arrow...which interestingly enough is exactly what my vectrix xl 71 lb 28.5" draw does (shot back to back).

for $500, its going to get some serious consideration from me. especially considering that it more than likely is rock solid with reliability, repeatability and the likes. last thing i want to do is spend money on a bow and have it get jacked up at the most inopportune times.


----------



## wango tango

hoytarchery7 said:


> the shop that i got my alphamax at last friday just got the turbo hawks in that day and the turbo hawk has the same limbs and cams as the alphamax. but the guy said its so much cheaper because for every alphamax riser they make (machined aluminum) they can make 10 turbo hawk risers (cast aluminum or magnesium) i shot both bow and the turbo hawk was a little bit slow, a little heavier, and it didnt pull back or shoot as smooth as the alphamax. my alphamax at 70# feels lighter than pulling back 60# on my 38 ultra and the turbo hawk did not do this. i was thinking about the turbo hawk over the Am but the more i thought i went there to get an alphamax and it was only $230 more really not that much when you look at the price. thats what made the difference, so i would go with an alpha-max. oh and the riser on the turbo hawk is the same as the turbo hawk. the price where i got the Am was $550 but there was a $50 rebate for it.


i'd think they'd draw the same, being as they share the parts that move? weird.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter

my dad's gettin ready to buy one, i think it will be a very good bow for the price the shop where i get my bows at here in wv says it's pretty much jus like the AM i have an AM and love it can't wait for deer season to come in and try it out ...but i'd really like to shoot a turbo hawk to compare the two i think either way my dad's gonna buy one he said the quality of hoyt and the price of the bow he can't pass it up



____________________________
Hoyt AM 32
Extreme sights
Goldtip Ultralights 22
NAP rests
Hoyt 737
Custom Archery Scopes
Extreme V-bar and stabilizer
Goldtip Ultralights 22 
NAP rests


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i purchased the bow and i love it with my sword sights i can't wait to take to the woods with me i was shooting groups the size of a coffee can at forty yards today i thought i split an arrow with it
i shot a five spot round with it today and scored a 230 with like 9 xs 

btw this is my hunting bow


----------



## N7709K

Not bad. 

You should post some pics of the bow.


----------



## TaylorDennis92

if i had a camera


----------



## N7709K

TaylorDennis92 said:


> if i had a camera


Thats too bad


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i got a pic of it it may not be very good but its a pic of the bow


----------



## Noah2016

sweet bow for a hoyt


----------



## Wolfey

hoytarchery7 said:


> the shop that i got my alphamax at last friday just got the turbo hawks in that day and the turbo hawk has the same limbs and cams as the alphamax. but the guy said its so much cheaper because for every alphamax riser they make (machined aluminum) they can make 10 turbo hawk risers (cast aluminum or magnesium) i shot both bow and the turbo hawk was a little bit slow, a little heavier, and it didnt pull back or shoot as smooth as the alphamax. my alphamax at 70# feels lighter than pulling back 60# on my 38 ultra and the turbo hawk did not do this. i was thinking about the turbo hawk over the Am but the more i thought i went there to get an alphamax and it was only $230 more really not that much when you look at the price. thats what made the difference, so i would go with an alpha-max. oh and the riser on the turbo hawk is the same as the turbo hawk. the price where i got the Am was $550 but there was a $50 rebate for it.


what was the draw length? if it was 28" then the AM could have had the #3 cam and the TH could have had the #2 cam since the both go to 28" and the #3 cam is a lot smoother and has a better valley then the #2 cam.


----------



## RealDakota

hoytarchery7 said:


> the shop that i got my alphamax at last friday just got the turbo hawks in that day and the turbo hawk has the same limbs and cams as the alphamax. but the guy said its so much cheaper because for every alphamax riser they make (machined aluminum) they can make 10 turbo hawk risers (cast aluminum or magnesium) i shot both bow and the turbo hawk was a little bit slow, a little heavier, and it didnt pull back or shoot as smooth as the alphamax. my alphamax at 70# feels lighter than pulling back 60# on my 38 ultra and the turbo hawk did not do this. i was thinking about the turbo hawk over the Am but the more i thought i went there to get an alphamax and it was only $230 more really not that much when you look at the price. thats what made the difference, so i would go with an alpha-max. oh and the riser on the turbo hawk is the same as the turbo hawk. the price where i got the Am was $550 but there was a $50 rebate for it.


Sorry, but your observations don't seem right. The Turbohawk is physically lighter than the AM, Hoyt claims the same rating velocity for both bows, and both bows share the same limbs and cams. Could you be confusing the Turbohawk with the Superhawk or Powerhawk? They are slightly heavier and slower than the AM and feature a different cam and limbs.


----------



## hoytarchery7

RealDakota said:


> Sorry, but your observations don't seem right. The Turbohawk is physically lighter than the AM, Hoyt claims the same rating velocity for both bows, and both bows share the same limbs and cams. Could you be confusing the Turbohawk with the Superhawk or Powerhawk? They are slightly heavier and slower than the AM and feature a different cam and limbs.


nope it was the turbohawk the day they got them in. and i did you know shoot them both like a minute apart from each other and the turbohawk was definantly Heavier. i shot both and this is just what i thought. and why i picked the AM


----------



## Mach12

the bow looks fine but i wound not buy it because the am35 or 32 goes for the price of that used. i think i would rather have a better bow used than a normal bow new.


----------



## mustangarcher

Mach12 said:


> the bow looks fine but i wound not buy it because the am35 or 32 goes for the price of that used. i think i would rather have a better bow used than a normal bow new.


i have a turbohawk.. and i think it shoots better than the am.. i would rather have the turbohawk anyday.


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i can hold groups with my turbohawk just as good as i can with one of my buddies am 32 bone collector


----------



## hoytrulez

*turbohawk*

I have the turbohawk and love it.I shot the AM the same day i bought the turbohawk, same arrows and could not tell any difference in the two execpt for the price.


----------



## TaylorDennis92

the only differnce i could tell between the two bows was that my buddies am 32 was that his weighed more than mine then again his was all decked out and mine just has the sights and the rest i could barely tell the deffernce shooting them 



the only differnce between the 2 bows is the riser
and a couple hundred bucks


----------



## NMYoungGun

I just ordered mine today in apg blackout. Now i just have to pay it off Buts its ok. ill work when theres a new bow involved


----------



## B.Hunt

I just shot the turbohawk and now i am undecided what bow i want. I shot a PSE x force yesterday and it was nice but thats a lot of money. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jared Les

I got to look over a TurboHawk and shoot an AM 32 and PowerHawk. The Turbo was a lefty so I couldn't shoot it. Overall I was most impressed with the AM. If Hoyt doesn't come up with something better this year I'll end up with an AM.


----------



## B.Hunt

I have an old Hoyt and love it just want to up grade to a new one that is faster and smaller ata. It has been 10 yaers since i bought a new bow would like some advice in what to look for.:smile:


----------



## N7709K

If the bow is gonna be your only bow for a while I would go with the AM 32 or the AM 35.


----------



## Hoyt_man

i dont like the cheap grip.Can you put sideplates on it?


----------



## N7709K

Yep you can. The stock wood grip is nicer


----------



## Struttinhoyt88

What are the specs as far as draw length on the Turbohawk... Cam #2 vs. Cam #3?

I finally found that they are 75% letoff...


----------



## chump

Ordered one this afternoon from the local shop. They only had the #3 cam version which goes down to 28" draw. My 26 1/2" draw required the #2 cam version which has me nervous as I have read that it is not as smooth through the valley as the #3....anyone confirm this as the #3 was super smooth with very little valley.


----------



## onelow69c10

Is it machined for an sts in the back I dont like he front mount ones.


----------



## wango tango

onelow69c10 said:


> Is it machined for an sts in the back I dont like he front mount ones.


no


----------



## N7709K

it doesn't need one. There is less vibe in a turbohawk than there is in an AM


----------



## hoytarchery7

N7709K said:


> it doesn't need one. There is less vibe in a turbohawk than there is in an AM


i took the string stop off of my Am and cant tell a difference in anything:darkbeer:


----------



## Mach12

this is going to be the death hopefully of 1000-900 dollar bows i mean really it dosent take that much mulla to make these things and pay employees.
i just don't like that the riser and grip are cheaper but guess what if it shoots the same or better you found a jackpot


----------



## N7709K

but the AM, imo feels better in the hand. The turbohawk shoots as well or better, but doesn't feel as well.


----------



## BearElement5

My dad has a tubohawk and he smiles everytime he shoots it :wink:


----------

